# Cigars & Pars "BOLIVAR"



## curtin1 (Oct 29, 2005)

Friday April 21st . free cigars , free beer, free food, prizes , Grand prize is a 14 " LCD TV & DVD . Is always a good time !


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Tell me more please.....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Rick Rodriguez?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Stan!! I gatta know.... 

Where and when is this event? 

I like smokes and free TV's.....

And Stan........... I'm AT the game tonight! Woohoo!!!!!!!!!

we gotta win baby!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Go 'Ning!
Cigars and Pars is up der in dat Pasco Co, I believe?!


----------



## curtin1 (Oct 29, 2005)

CIGARS & PARS 4018 LITTLE RD, NEW PORT RICHEY FL (727-375-9609) IS OFF LITTLE RD AND OLD 54 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,GO NORTH ON LITTLE TO 54 MAKE A RIGHT @ THE LIGHT AND THE PLAZA IS RIGHT THERE ON THE LEFT


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice sigtag there, Mr. Curtin


----------



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2005)

hey curtain1 I forgot to give you my mail address last weekend for those silk cigars. I will PM you


----------



## curtin1 (Oct 29, 2005)

Patrick. First thing you have to learn how to spell my name right . All though people would love to hang me on the wall sometimes, The royal silk will be in next week with any luck


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

looking forward to tasting the SILK baby!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah, sup with dat? Thought there was only a Conn Shade and a Maddy but your promotional brochure says Corojo?


----------



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2005)

Curtin, sorry I mispelled the name bro. Tell me, how is the fishing up there in Passout County


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Patrick said:


> Curtin, sorry I mispelled the name bro. Tell me, how is the fishing up there in Passout County


Yeah, Kevin, how is the fishing................?:wink:


----------



## curtin1 (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes Stan you are right. The wrapper was changed to the Corojo . I am hoping to get more in the next weeks . its not easy to come up with a cigar of your own . I hope it works out well .


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Bill and I would be interested in a Corojo.


----------

